# MAJOR NEW promotion with mma superstars!



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Israel Fighting Championship: Genesis
November 9, 2010
Nokia Arena
Tel-Aviv, Israel

-*Ricco Rodriguez vs. Daniel Tabera*
-*Frank Trigg *vs. Roy Neeman (1-0, Israel)
-*Hermes Franca *vs. Moshe Kaitz (2-2, Israel)
-*Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou *vs. Valdas Pocevicius 
-*Thiago Meller *vs. Ariel Abargel (3-0, Israel) 

-*Shonie Carter *vs. Jeremy Knafo (israel)
-*Daniel Gracie *vs. Martin Wojcik 
-*Jeff Monson*vs. Sergey Shemetov (russia) 
- *Alexandro Ceconi *vs. Vitalius Shemetov
-Joshua Hewlett vs. Ido Pariente (8-5, Israel)
-Akop Stepanyan vs. Marc Berger (1 and 1 draw israel) 
-Serob Minasyan vs. Vitali Kraversky (0-1, Israel)
-*TBA*vs. *Fabrice Riconneau *

former ufc hw champion ricco rodriguez is dropping to 205 to fight spanish veteran Daniel Tabera in the main event

also on the card former ufc top contenders and reknowed grapplers Hermes Franca Jeff Monson and Frank Trigg, pride superstar Sokoudjou, mr international shonie carter, charles krazy horse gracie, daniel gracie, and rising superstar thiago meller is facing undefeated Fabrice Riconneau, and also undefeated Alexandro Ceconi

from Israel represent undefeated Ariel Abargel facing krazy horse,Roy Neeman facing Frank Trigg, ido pariente (who previously fought jake shields and defeated Moshe Kaitz) will be fighting somebody making their debut and will be the only israeli fighting someone with less experience. also will be fighting Moshe Kaitz, Mark Berger, and Vitaly Kraverski for Israel

edit: Thiago Meller will replace Crazy Horse and fight Abargel, and be replaced by Roy Peretz who fights Riconneau.
Akob Stepanyan vs Mark Berger is scratched altogether
Jeff Monson's fight is bumped to main event status.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

lol seriously??

gtfo with that shiv

looks like a decent card, interesting to see some israeli fighters


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

dillweed said:


> This is DISGUSTING!! Israel is committing genocide right NOW!


are you an mma fan or politician?

well its a war Israel vs Palestinians let them resolve it by themselves. by the way americans are helping Israel more currently and in history. its like hating on Russia being in war with the Muslim republics like Chechnya or Serbia being at war with Kosovo or South Korea and North Korea. every nation that is not very multicultural is probably racist, deal with it.

their fighters Abargel, Neeman and Pariente are big in Israeli MMA and want to develop into the world stage. they have nothing to do with the war (except when they serve in the army, which most everybody there does) and they have krav maga which is a very famous and street practical martial art. if they win their fights they could get into ufc. imagine krav maga in ufc...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hermes Franca is on a really bad streak right now...


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Hermes Franca is on a really bad streak right now...


outside of ufc he only fought eric wiseley, who is the dennis hallman to his matt hughes

but he should win this fight fairly certainly


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> outside of ufc he only fought eric wiseley, who is the dennis hallman to his matt hughes
> 
> but he should win this fight fairly certainly


I'm not talking about who he fought. I'm talking about his losing streak period.

Losing is losing and he keeps doing it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it just me or have a bunch of upstart promotions been happening in random places all over the world?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Is it just me or have a bunch of upstart promotions been happening in random places all over the world?


i dont think any of them is as big as this one

Impact FC (australia) Thiago Meller, Soko, Monson, (actually very similar to those in the Israel FC, plus some future ufc and strikeforce fighters)

Legend FC (Hong Kong)- mongolian wolf, kevin belingon

Bamma (UK)Eugene Fadiora, Tom Watson, Gunnar Nelson, Simeon Thoresen, Stav Economo

Bitteti Combat (Brazil, resurrected in 2009)- Alex Pimentel, Rizzo, Filho, the Villefort brothers, future top fighters like Maldonado, Glover and Ninja.

edit: forgot about Superior Challenge (Sweden)- Gustaffson, David Bielkheden, Tor Troeng, Reza Madadi, Papy Abedi, Nicholas Musoke, and also Joachim Hansen, David Baron, Daniel Acacio, Murilo Bustamante, Hector Ramirez


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

2 things:

- I thought Hermes Franca retired?
- Ninja Rua is a future top fighter? =/ 

Also, I think Impact FC was bigger than this TBH. They had Parisyan, Sokoudjou, Newton, Monson, Barnett, Shamrock, Rizzo, Daley, Filho, Kang, Ninja, Bustamante, Taylor and Teixeira fighting across 2 pretty damn stacked cards for a small, unknown Australian show. Impact FC 2 looked better than this card for me.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

war crazy horse,shonie and franca. although I'm willing to bet that franca gets KO'd and crazy horse gets subbed like always.


Edit:wheres the source


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

My prediction: Sokoudjou to gas after 5 minutes!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see Krazy horse in the ring. He better deliver his usual antics or I'll be disappointed.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> 2 things:
> 
> - I thought Hermes Franca retired?
> - Ninja Rua is a future top fighter? =/
> ...


ninja rua is a future ufc fighter.

impact fc had pretty much the same fighters as israel fc, but without daniel tabera and ricco rodriguez and a few others. i mentioned parisyan and Teixeira will probably fight in ufc soon. daley and barnett will be fighting in strikeforce. i agree though that looking at this card it may be the one card that is better then genesis, but most of their top fighters already in ufc or strikefoce.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I'M SUPER STOCKED , Finally decent event in israel .


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I'm not talking about who he fought. I'm talking about his losing streak period.
> 
> Losing is losing and he keeps doing it.


i thought he retired? :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are we still talking about Ninja?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Are we still talking about Ninja?


no were talking about Hermes Franca right now.
Franca is on the decline, Ninja i guess is on the incline


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This card really fails to interest me. Some big names but no big match ups, only real interest I have is to see how Ricco does now that he has finally been offerered a fight at LHW something he has been waiting for. I would have rather seen Ricco/Monson at 205 since both guys are moving down and they have history having fought twice and split the bouts.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Toxic said:


> This card really fails to interest me. Some big names but no big match ups, only real interest I have is to see how Ricco does now that he has finally been offerered a fight at LHW something he has been waiting for. I would have rather seen Ricco/Monson at 205 since both guys are moving down and they have history having fought twice and split the bouts.


dont you want to know how krav maga guys do in mma? there havent been much of krav maga in ufc. it could be the new kung fu. bas rutten was studying krav maga and giving lectures in it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8jcDTSQKi4

israeli athletes also got medals in judo in the olympics if i remember correctly, they have good boxers like yuri foreman and the like.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> dont you want to know how krav maga guys do in mma? there havent been much of krav maga in ufc. it could be the new kung fu. bas rutten was studying krav maga and giving lectures in it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8jcDTSQKi4
> 
> israeli athletes also got medals in judo in the olympics if i remember correctly, they have good boxers like yuri foreman and the like.


Nobody unknown is gonna come along and challenge fairly respected mma guys like Monson and Ricco. There is no style that is gonna come along anymore and rock the foundation. BJJ did it and to a lesser extent wrestling did as well but fighters have evolved beyond that. These unknown guys are in way over thre heads. I also don't see what Israeli athletes have to do with the fact that a bunch of guys who have accomplished nothing in the sport are being pitted against former champions/contenders.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Nobody unknown is gonna come along and challenge fairly respected mma guys like Monson and Ricco. There is no style that is gonna come along anymore and rock the foundation. BJJ did it and to a lesser extent wrestling did as well but fighters have evolved beyond that. These unknown guys are in way over thre heads. I also don't see what Israeli athletes have to do with the fact that a bunch of guys who have accomplished nothing in the sport are being pitted against former champions/contenders.


what about Machida and the Mongolian Wolf?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What has the Mongolian Wolf actually done yet? Machida had beaten Rich Franklin, BJ Penn and Vernon White before he even fought in the UFC.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Toxic said:


> What has the Mongolian Wolf actually done yet? Machida had beaten Rich Franklin, BJ Penn and Vernon White before he even fought in the UFC.


i guess you agree with regards to machida then. and the mongolian wolf brings a different style and he defeated an undefeated 9-0 tuf veteran in a zuffa event. he could be the next champion at 155 and bring back wushu into the mainstream


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Trigg is still fighting?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Leed said:


> Trigg is still fighting?


israel resurrects all the retired fighters for their event only


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> i guess you agree with regards to machida then. and the mongolian wolf brings a different style and he defeated an undefeated 9-0 tuf veteran in a zuffa event. he could be the next champion at 155 and bring back wushu into the mainstream


Machida did not bring any new style. Karate has been around the sport since UFC 1. Machida may have ran around in the uniform singing the song but that does not make it true. Chuck Liddell? Karate, GSP? Karate. Sorry but despite what the Machida fan club is selling he did not bring Karate back to fighting he got people talking about it again.

And you forget the fact that it was a 0-0 TUF vet who has really beaten nobody in the sport yet and who also took the fight on short notice having fought twice in the 45 days before that bout.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Machida did not bring any new style. Karate has been around the sport since UFC 1. Machida may have ran around in the uniform singing the song but that does not make it true. Chuck Liddell? Karate, GSP? Karate. Sorry but despite what the Machida fan club is selling he did not bring Karate back to fighting he got people talking about it again.
> 
> And you forget the fact that it was a 0-0 TUF vet who has really beaten nobody in the sport yet and who also took the fight on short notice having fought twice in the 45 days before that bout.


i agree with you regarding that karate was subtly still used in ufc very effectively before machida, and those two are also prime examples. but gsp's and chuck's secondary or maybe even primary style is wrestling. machida's other styles include sumo, judo, bjj, aikido and muay thai which is not seen, and his style of karate itself is also unique.

mongolian wolf fought a 9-0 tuf veteran not 0-0...but i agree it was a small step for the chinaman...i still believe in him 17-0 record is not too shabby


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was looking at this card today, what a joke. Jeff Monson a former ADCC champion is fighting a guy who lost his last fight by submission to Gilbert Yvel. Really the guy is fighting one of the best submission grappler's on the planet after getting subbed by Gilbert freaking Yvel. Ira absurd!!!

Although I will say he looks like Monson and Aleks E's illegitimate love child.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I was looking at this card today, what a joke. Jeff Monson a former ADCC champion is fighting a guy who lost his last fight by submission to Gilbert Yvel. Really the guy is fighting one of the best submission grappler's on the planet after getting subbed by Gilbert freaking Yvel. Ira absurd!!!
> 
> Although I will say he looks like Monson and Aleks E's illegitimate love child.


yeah hes garbage it should be exhibition type of fight for monson. but monson is an ironman and likes to fight often no matter the opponent. anyways those are my predictions:

-Ricco Rodriguez gets his ticket to the ufc and sends tabera into retirement. it would be gold if dana white or joe silva came into the ring and let the crowd know theyre signing ricco, but we all know this isnt happening
-Frank Trigg has a nice win before retirinng
-Jeff Monsonvs brutalizes his opponent
-Hermes Franca finally wins a match
-Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou same as franca
-Shonie Carter probably will win
-Charles Bennett vs. Ariel Abergel i actually predict ariel 
-Daniel Gracie better not disgrace the gracie name
-Thiago Meller is a rising star who should win this


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

On your Daniel Gracie comment, I forgot which Gracie it was but whichever guy went into the UFC and got his arse handed to him already disgraced the Gracie name. As for Ricco, I thought he was under contract with Bellator. Lastly, I hope this match gets Monson back to Strikeforce!:thumbsup:


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

Is it just me or does it seem like every new MMA organization is just the UFC's sloppy seconds?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> On your Daniel Gracie comment, I forgot which Gracie it was but whichever guy went into the UFC and got his arse handed to him *already disgraced the Gracie name.* As for Ricco, I thought he was under contract with Bellator. Lastly, I hope this match gets Monson back to Strikeforce!:thumbsup:


there is still Royce, Rickson, Renzo (did well prior to the hughes fight), roger, ralek...daniel gracie has a win over wes sims by RNC (not that it means much)



putmeonhold said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like every new MMA organization is just the UFC's sloppy seconds?


i thought stikeforce and bellator were ufc's sloppy seconds?

Krazy Horse had to withdraw from the card due to visa issues. thiago meller will step in to face Israel top prospect Abargel.

Todd Duffee and Efrain were also going to be signed but couldnt due to technical issues.

only 1 week away...

talking about free agents i think they could get Fulton, Severn, Wiuff, Mark Coleman, Horn, Ellioot Marshall, James Irvin, Houston Alexander, Ninja, Neer, Jardine,Igor, Gregor, Ralek Gracie off the top of my head

i just watched it live and it was one of the great cards of the year. it was on ppv on http://www.gofightlive.tv/playVideo...=(IFC)+Israel+Fighting+Championship+-+Genesis

***SPOILERS***
Roy Peretz (ISR) submitted Fabrice Riconneau (FRA)
Ido Pariente (ISR) submited Joshua Hewlett (USA)
Vitali Karberski (ISR) decisioned Serob Minasyan(RUSSIA)
Thiago Meller (BRA) submitted Ariel Abargel (ISR)
Alexandre Ceconi (BRA) submitted Vitali Shemetov (RUSSIA)
Jeremy Knaffo (ISR) decisioned Shonie Carter (USA)
Daniel Gracie (BRA) submitted Martin Wojcik (SWE)
Sokoudjou (CAM) decisioned Pocevicius (LIT)
Moshe Kaitz (ISR) decisioned Hermes Franca (BRA)
Frank Trigg (USA) tko'd Roy Neeman (ISR)
Jeff Monson (USA) submitted Sergiy Shemetov (RUSSIA)
Ricco Rodriguez (USA) decisioned Daniel Tabera (SPA)


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

looks like the jews who stepped in with the top guys got fucked up lol


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

@the poster above me
the israeli fighters went 5-2, with wins by Roy Perez, Ido Pariente, Vitaly Karberski, Jeremy Knaffo huge upset over former ufc contender Shonie Carter, Moshe Kaitz with huge upset over ufc lightweight contender hermes franca. even Frank Trigg who beat an Israeli fighter is partially Jewish.
i think theres more israeli fighters that could fight at the event like Sviatoslav Antipenko, Noad Lahat, Kfir Eitan, Pavel Yankovski, Shimon Gosh, Itay Leibovici, Yigal Kaspov, Eli Poplinger, Roby Mund. thats about 10 fighters right there for the next card.

also Hermes Franca wanted a rematch even though he got tooled for the first 2 rounds, and Ricco Rodriguez wanted another fight against fellow American Jeff Monson who fought in the main event for the next IFC card.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Ohhhh, major speculation. Gotcha.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> Ohhhh, major speculation. Gotcha.


well so far Ricco Rodriguez called out Jeff Monson for rubber match in the main event, Harmes Franca called out Moshe Kaitz for rematch (even though i think franca woke up late, he was getting tooled the first 2 rounds).

others i expect Frank Trigg vs Ido Pariente, Dan Severn vs Mark Coleman, and put some new israelis like Lahat, Shimon Gosh, Pavel Yankovski and Kfir Eitan in the mix.

note: imo Slava Antipenko (who lost to lahat) and Antipenko Sviatislav (who beat Roy Peretz) are the same person, just sherdog not know about it...
and Mark Bergher (who lost to Kaitz) and Mark Berger (who beat Karberski) are the same person.
and Roy Naman (who lost to Shimon Gosh) and Roy "Popeye" Neeman (who lost to Frank Trigg) are the same person.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

UFC86 said:


> well so far Ricco Rodriguez called out Jeff Monson for rubber match in the main event, Harmes Franca called out Moshe Kaitz for rematch (even though i think franca woke up late, he was getting tooled the first 2 rounds).
> 
> others i expect Frank Trigg vs Ido Pariente, Dan Severn vs Mark Coleman, and put some new israelis like Lahat, Shimon Gosh, Pavel Yankovski and Kfir Eitan in the mix.
> 
> note: imo Slava Antipenko (who lost to lahat) and Antipenko Sviatislav (who beat Roy Peretz) are the same person, just sherdog not know about it...


Just because one fighter "called out" another fighter doesn't mean that the fight will actually happen. That's what renders it speculation.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> Frank Trigg who beat an Israeli fighter is partially Jewish.


He's partially jewish, like he believes in the books of Isaiah and Jeremiah but thinks the Torah is just too weird?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> Just because one fighter "called out" another fighter doesn't mean that the fight will actually happen. That's what renders it speculation.


well usually the way i foresee it, actually happens in reality

main card
Ricco Rodriguez vs Jeff Monson 3 @205
Todd Duffee vs Gabriel Gonzaga
Frank Trigg vs Jeremy Knafo
Elliott Marshall vs Paulo Filho
Ninja Rua vs Houston Alexander
Dan Severn vs Mark Coleman
Hermes Franca vs Moshe Kaitz 2

local talent
Pele Landi-Jones vs Ido Pariente
Akop Stepaniyan vs Mark Berger
Noad Lahat
Kfir Eitan
Shimon Gosh

also some gracie would be good (daniel, renzo, rickson, igor, gregor, ralek)


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Has the Duffee-Gonzaga bout been mentioned by any informed news site, other than the one that quite obviously operates within your head?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Has the Duffee-Gonzaga bout been mentioned by any informed news site, other than the one that quite obviously operates within your head?


they tried to get Todd Duffee for the Genesis card but they said they couldnt work it out due to technical problems. also they like to bring in retired fighters (frank trigg, hermes franca, daniel gracie) so Gonzaga would be ideal for them. these are the two biggest unsigned heavyweiht names currently in the market. makes sense?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

The fight might make sense, but that doesn't mean it's going to happen. You're putting it up like it's been a confirmed addition to the card. It's not even been speculated outside your own head. 

As for Escudero, he just signed with Shine Fights. Where did you hear they'd had 'technical issues' signing him to fight in Isreal?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

This event is ok but I dont know what kind of future the promotion will have. I wonder if they will be popular enough to brake into the U.S. market and make a profit?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> The fight might make sense, but that doesn't mean it's going to happen. You're putting it up like it's been a confirmed addition to the card. It's not even been speculated outside your own head.
> 
> As for Escudero, he just signed with Shine Fights. Where did you hear they'd had 'technical issues' signing him to fight in Isreal?


no its not confirmed at all, the genesis event just finished. theres no guarantee there will be a second event (but i sure hope so). either way it would be fantastic to see Ricco vs Monson 3 @205, Houston Alexander vs Ninja Rua, Duffee vs Gonzaga and Elliott Marshall vs Paulo Filho.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

next event will be IFC 2 in March 2011

my guess for this card is
Ricco vs Monson 3
Duffee vs Gonzaga
Trigg vs Knafo
Elliott Marshall vs Paulo Filho
Murilo Rua vs Houston Alexander

also some local talent like Noad Lahat, Kfir Eitan and Shimon Gosh


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Trust Sokoudjou to be there, is there anywhere that guy does not fight, I like Sokoudjou if for no other reason that he is willing to give anywhere a go.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Trust Sokoudjou to be there, is there anywhere that guy does not fight, I like Sokoudjou if for no other reason that he is willing to give anywhere a go.


if you have watched the first event like all of us others here did, you would know that you could bet the house on soko not coming back. he put on the equivalent of Falcao vs Harris, but throught the whole point. that, or youre just trolling.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> if you have watched the first event like all of us others here did, you would know that you could bet the house on soko not coming back. he put on the equivalent of Falcao vs Harris, but throught the whole point. that, or youre just trolling.


So sorry for missing it, not that I claimed to have watched it, I did not even realise it was on the other day, but know I know I will probably try to get my hands on it and watch it at some point this week.

I was only pointing out that Sokoudjou does get around and fight at a lot of different promotions which earns him some respect in my eyes, and for the record even if his fight did not live up the other night does not change the fact that he has been in a number of entertaining fights overt the last few years win or loose, so how does that class as trolling

Are you one of the guys who turned on CroCop after one bad performance after a life of hard work and commitment dedicated to giving us MMA fans a good show.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> So sorry for missing it, not that I claimed to have watched it, I did not even realise it was on the other day, but know I know I will probably try to get my hands on it and watch it at some point this week.
> 
> I was only pointing out that Sokoudjou does get around and fight at a lot of different promotions which earns him some respect in my eyes, and for the record even if his fight did not live up the other night does not change the fact that he has been in a number of entertaining fights overt the last few years win or loose, so how does that class as trolling
> 
> Are you one of the guys who turned on CroCop after one bad performance after a life of hard work and commitment dedicated to giving us MMA fans a good show.


watch the fight. he won it if its any consolation to you.

btw the crowd was great and cheering every fight. that was the only fight that was totally booed, and he couldnt even do his interview because of the boos so he just left in shame.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought Gonzaga was going to just concentrate on BJJ. Guess he either changed his mind or I was wrong. Either way it's great to see Duffee is getting back into the game!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I thought Gonzaga was going to just concentrate on BJJ. Guess he either changed his mind or I was wrong. Either way it's great to see Duffee is getting back into the game!:thumbsup:


they like taking fighters out of retirement (see Hermes Franca, Trigg, Daniel Gracie) and putting some in (shonie carter). thats why i thought he was perfect candidate


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they obviously have little to no talent in Israel so they need other people for them to get a start. Former UFC fighters are the perfect candidates for that. But I'm sure they are paying them good!:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I figured a moderator would spoil this discussion sooner or later!:thumb02:


Consider it spoiled. Feel free to leave the thread if you don't like staff scrutiny.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well back on track then, the promotion has put some good fighters into the spotlight. I think if they can eventually go stateside if they play their cards right. Israel Fighting Championships is actually playing their cards right in pitting rising stars against veterans with names in the fighting business!:thumbsup:


----------



## CHRISTIAN Mont (Dec 1, 2010)

This event is ok but I dont know what kind of future the promotion will have.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

How many of these pop up for one show or two then disappear? There won't be enough talent or revenue for more shows to keep peoples interest imo

Is there even a source for this IFC 2 show?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

CHRISTIAN Mont said:


> This event is ok but I dont know what kind of future the promotion will have.


nobody knows of course its a tough business only ufc is safe. but they do have alot of money and they seem to know what theyre doing and they could establish themselves as a contenders league. as long as they wont rival the ufc.



LizaG said:


> How many of these pop up for one show or two then disappear? There won't be enough talent or revenue for more shows to keep peoples interest imo
> 
> Is there even a source for this IFC 2 show?


those that disappear usually have a bad business plan. as this thing grows there will be more talent and revenue. israel definetly has talent as we saw moshe kaitz defeat hermes franca and Jeremy Knafo defeat Shonie Carter. they dont have to rely on ufc releasing fighters. but pretty much any free agent has potential to be in IFC. they said money is not a problem, and if Brock Lesnar was a free agent they could get him.

and yes there is even a source for IFC 2. look on either their website or facebook page.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> nobody knows of course its a tough business only ufc is safe. but they do have alot of money and they seem to know what theyre doing and they could establish themselves as a contenders league. as long as they wont rival the ufc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, sorry I read the other posts like Gonzaga etc etc etc were confirmed for IFC2 but totally got it wrong  oops.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well back on track then, the promotion has put some good fighters into the spotlight. I think if they can eventually go stateside if they play their cards right. Israel Fighting Championships is actually playing their cards right in pitting rising stars against veterans with names in the fighting business!:thumbsup:


I agree with you that they have NO talent, a bunch of old has beens dont make a stable. Israel Fighting Championships? LOL lets be honest and call it something truthful like "leftovers fighting championships" most of the fighters there cant get a contract anyplace else so let them fight in a half baked failure.

The more people try and brake into MMA and fail miserably the better Dana looks as a CEO.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

MMA superstars? More like MMA wash-outs to me. As far as Ninja, the only reason anybody knows who he is, is becuase of who his brother is. I was just thinking about this the other day and Ninja would definitely be on my list of most overrated fighters of all time. Ninja is no new prospect, he fought in PRIDE and EliteXC and has the reputation of being lazy and coming into fights out of shape and losing to anybody that has any kind of talent.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I never used the word MMA Superstars. The words I said were veterans and rising stars. I'm definately with you that Ninja is overrated, though he did win the EliteXC middleweight championship so at one point he had potential!


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

He had potential but he was always out of shape and if you look at his record anytime he fought a high calibur opponent he lost and usually in devastating fashion. Ninja was popular because of two things, he was Shogun's brother and his nickname. As for the superstar comment I was referring to the thread title.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if you think about it they are superstars in Israel. That is where the promotion is based. Wonder how much money that promotion is paying them!:thumb02:


----------



## CHRISTIAN Mont (Dec 1, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> yes,nobody knows of course its a tough business only ufc is safe.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

i think the name of the promotion is very appropriate!
there were no new promotions in 2010 that had so many superstars on ONE card.
Ricco Rodriguez former HW champion, Jeff Monson former contender, Shonie Carter former contender, Hermes Franca former contender, Frank Trigg former contender Daniel Gracie, Sokoudjou was former contender with big wins, and you have 2 Israelis that beat them! COME ON! they are all superstars, and if theyre not, i dont know who is... and expect much more in IFC 2!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the promotion's title is appropriate cause there are no other promotions in Israel. Yeah, they definately had a bunch of superstars but some of them are on the tale end of their careers. Shonie Carter literally retired after his fight!


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well the promotion's title is appropriate cause there are no other promotions in Israel. Yeah, they definately had a bunch of superstars but some of them are on the tale end of their careers. Shonie Carter literally retired after his fight!


how are they "on the tails of their careers" if Ricco wants to make a ufc return and challenge for 215lbs title? same for Jeff Monson. and the others only few years ago were challenging for the title.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I said some of those guys are at the tail end of their careers. Never did I say all of those guys are at the tail end of their careers. Monson and Ricco are two of those guys who still have a chance at a title!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I said some of those guys are at the tail end of their careers. Never did I say all of those guys are at the tail end of their careers. Monson and Ricco are two of those guys who still have a chance at a title!:thumbsup:


just because theyre on the decline and will not challenge for UFC title, doesnt mean theyre not quality and washed up.
would still pay to watch them fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Let me reiterate myself, SOME OF THE FIGHTERS ARE NOT WASHED UP! I just said Ricco and Monson can make comebacks in the UFC and even if they don't go back to the UFC, Ricco is going to make his lightheavyweight debut for Bellator and Monson will probably go back to Strikeforce at some point. I said some of the fighters on the card are on their downside, tell me Trigg can make another title shot!:thumbsdown:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Let me reiterate myself, SOME OF THE FIGHTERS ARE NOT WASHED UP! I just said Ricco and Monson can make comebacks in the UFC and even if they don't go back to the UFC, Ricco is going to make his lightheavyweight debut for Bellator and Monson will probably go back to Strikeforce at some point. I said some of the fighters on the card are on their downside, tell me Trigg can make another title shot!:thumbsdown:


again i never said Trigg, Franca, etc. are top fighters. but theyre quality fighters and world class fighters, that are worth watching. if thats the case its all that matters.
its like saying lets not watch Arlovski or Henderson fight because theyre not in ufc or will not challenge for the title.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well there is a difference between guys like Henderson, and Trigg, and guys like Franca and Arlovski. Henderson just knocked out Sobral is will be fighting for the Strikeforce lightheavyweight title soon. Arlovski has just lost three in a row and Franca is on a four fight loosing streak!


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well there is a difference between guys like Henderson, and Trigg, and guys like Franca and Arlovski. Henderson just knocked out Sobral is will be fighting for the Strikeforce lightheavyweight title soon. Arlovski has just lost three in a row and Franca is on a four fight loosing streak!


so having 1 good performance against babalu, as opposed to opponents like Koscheck, Serra, Fedor, Rogers, Antonio Silva and the like that the other mentioned fighters fought? dont forget dan henderson lost to welterweight jake shields. watch henderson fight, but dont hate on trigg and franca.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He rebounded and that is the point. In my opinion Franca should've stayed retired. I didn't say Trigg is totally out, but he was dropped from the UFC!:thumbsdown:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> He rebounded and that is the point. In my opinion Franca should've stayed retired. I didn't say Trigg is totally out, but he was dropped from the UFC!:thumbsdown:


so the difference between them is that theyre coming off a win? you wouldnt watch such great fighters as Franca and Trigg because they were coming off a loss prior to do that? maybe you didnt watch, but trigg also won his last fight in dominating fashion.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't say that, if this fight was available through normal means I would probably would've watched it. My point is that they need to actually accomplish something for them to start being taken into account. Yeah, I agree that Trigg won his last fight but he should probably go back to some major league promotions so that he can get some exposure!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I didn't say that, if this fight was available through *normal means* I would probably would've watched it. My point is that they need to actually accomplish something for them to start being taken into account. Yeah, I agree that Trigg won his last fight but he should probably go back to some major league promotions *so that he can get some exposure*!:thumbsup:


normal means=free?

France defeated such fighters as Spencer Fisher and Marcus Aurelio in his career and challenged Sean Sherk for the lightweight title where they were both busted for steroids.
Frank Trigg defeated Renato Verissimo and Jason Miller and challenged a few times for the welterweight title against matt hughes.
yeah definetly they need to go to something like strikeforce or king of the cage to get more familiar with the public:sarcastic12: I should just have a toilet break during their fights.


----------

